

QUESTION: Am I crazy to go with www.get[nameofproduct]app.com? - Turny

I'm really into the name for my new web app but can only buy the extension of it with 'get' before the name and 'app' after. Is this crazy? Or, should I just come up with a new name? How much will it really effect my traffic and overall marketing?<p>Examples of products with extensions:<p>Flow-www.getflowapp.com
Highrise-www.highrisehq.com
Harvest-www.getharvest.com
======
chc
AFAIK, this naming trend started with GetFirefox.com, which seems to have been
pretty successful.

Anyway, in my experience, most people will either Google for your name or come
in through a link. People typing your domain name into their address field are
outliers. So I wouldn't sweat it overly much, in comparison to other aspects
of your marketing.

------
martinshen
I never really understood the concept of starting with "get". If you expect a
lot of users to come visit your site and remember your name, it's best for
them to remember the first 2-3 letters of your brand.

For example: if I remembered Basecamp from a couple weeks ago... I'd type it
into my URL bar. Had it been getBasecamp.com instead of basecamphq.com... it
may not have appeared as easily. For my startup, I even go as far as
emphasizing the first two letters so that people remember them (this is easy
as it's "UP").

When picking a name, I would suggest that the first 2-3 letters are not the
same as another popular website. For example: I would not name something
factmaster.com because facebook would popup instead.

------
staunch
Most people don't think domains are very important. I strongly disagree. You
can definitely succeed _in spite_ of a good domain but with a little extra
effort you can turn a liability into an asset.

My advice is always to spend the time to find a good .com. Domains like
MixPanel.com or HelloFax.com are almost always unregistered (or cheap to buy).
They're far more memorable and brandable than the alternative you're
considering.

------
keiferski
1\. Where will most of your customers come from? I get the feeling that
(potential) 37signals customers first go to 37signals.com, then to
highrisehq.com from there.

2\. Who are your customers? If your business is consumer-focused, I'd probably
try to find a .com. B2B or to tech-savvy people, on the other hand, probably
wouldn't mind GetXApp.com.

~~~
Turny
Thanks for your feedback. The app will be targeted at tech savvy people. Just
bought it :) www.getgrooveapp.com. Product Name : Groove

~~~
wmboy
Once the app is big and famous your lawyers will sort out getting the .com for
you. ;-)

------
amm3g
Crazy? no. the name will be what you make of it.

------
mikerhoads
If you can come up with something that is catchy, memorable and available that
is the ideal. That is easier said than done. With the domain market the way it
is, you do the best you can. All of your proposals sound like suitable domains
for your purposes.

------
petervandijck
Go for it. <http://blog.getgush.com>

------
iworkforthem
Domains ending with 'app' appeals to more people, plus you can use it for your
iPhone/Android app.

